# Need fox trapping tips



## newtrapper (Jan 18, 2009)

im a new trapper and i was wondering if anybody could give me some good fox trapping tips


----------



## swamprat27 (Jan 3, 2009)

When trapping canines it is important to be as clean as possible to prevent scaring away a sharp nosed canine like the fox. Cleanliness, the hardest to maintain and easy to forget. When constructing a new set wear clean gloves, there are a couple trappers I know that handles his traps barehanded because of the canines' being accustomed to human smell, use clean traps (clean meaning no smells),and have a kneeling pad commonly used for gardening so you can sit down on and keeping your smell form further being add to the set site. When you add the lure, bait or lure to the set take off your gloves and put another pair on or just don't put another on if you prefer and remember not to make contact with anything except the air and the lure bottle.
the best sizes traps would be
# 1 1/2 coilspring Approximate Jaw spread 4 7/8 inches 
#1 1/2 coilspring padded jaws Approximate Jaw spread 5 inches 
#1 3/4 coilspring Approximate Jaw spread 5 3/8 inches
#2 coilspring Approximate Jaw spread 5 1/2 inches
#2 coilspring Padded Jaws Approximate Jaw spread 5 1/2 inches

with the foot holds you can use hole set, flat set, and blind set, to catch fox

hope this helps
good luck


----------

